# Adidas Blauvelt....



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have zero faith in Adidas snowboarding. They supposedly spent 3 years developing their boots then they dont have finished samples at SIA, shipped late, and then recalled the Blauvelt.

Maybe try a brand that doesn't make running shoes this time?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I've owned 32's before.


----------

